# New Bulbophyllum Cross



## Drorchid (Oct 30, 2007)

Today a new primary Bulbophyllum cross opened that we made. It is a cross between Bulb. echinolabium and Bulb orthoglossum. The flowers smell like fresh dog poo, so I thought I should name it Bulb. Doggy Doo:

















In case you don't know what Bulb. orthoglossum looks like here is a picture:






Robert


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh yes very pretty indeed


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 30, 2007)

Robert. It's beautiful..........but that smell?????????

I have an echinolabium in bud now and I'm not quite sure what that will smell like. It may bloom once and then find a new home, if it smells too bad.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought of you Grandma as I was reading that - "oh boy look what she has to look forward to!" That one would have to stay in the GH while in bloom. Having 4 dogs, I'd be looking even though they are all past that stage!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2007)

Interesting. The shape of echinolabium and the markings of orthoglossom. Great hybrid!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW!! i don't care if it smells like doggy poo, or a sewer, (that would be cool..!! =P ) I gotta have it!! oh, orthoglossum looks like carunculatum...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> WOW!! i don't care if it smells like doggy poo, or a sewer, (that would be cool..!! =P ) I gotta have it!! oh, orthoglossum looks like carunculatum...



.... well .... we all have our own sense of smell & what is appealing or tolerable ..... so if you don't mind the smell of doggie doo or sewers than, by all means, welcome it into your home with open arms! oke:
Hmm .....I wonder if cats & dogs would avoid this plant in a house??? do you hear that Lauren??? might be worth a try! :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 31, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 31, 2007)

I like it very much!!!It is very beautiful!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 31, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Robert. It's beautiful..........but that smell?????????
> 
> I have an echinolabium in bud now and I'm not quite sure what that will smell like. It may bloom once and then find a new home, if it smells too bad.



Bulb. Doggy Doo definately got it's smell from echinolabium. Bulb orthoglossum does not smell too bad if I can remember (I think it smells kind of musky). To me Bulb echinolabium smells like some dead mouse that has been laying behind the fridge for about 5 days or so.....

So thanks to my hybridizing I have turned something that smells like a dead rodent to something that smells lke fresh dog doo, It is up to you guys if that is an improvement or not.

I think this is an appropriate flower for Halloween by the way...

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 31, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> WOW!! i don't care if it smells like doggy poo, or a sewer, (that would be cool..!! =P ) I gotta have it!! oh, orthoglossum looks like carunculatum...




I agree that the flowers look like carunculatum. The flowers are a little smaller, with a yellow background (instead of yellowish green like carunculatum) and have those nice red markings, and that is why I used it, I was hoping it would pass them down to it's progeny, and it looks like it did.

Robert


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Robert, how long did it take you to bloom this from seed? I heard many hybridizers refrain from working with bulbos because they are slower growing than catts or dends... is that true? and are echinolabium hybrids slower growing than other bulbo hybrids, say the cirrhopetalum section? thanks...


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 1, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> Robert, how long did it take you to bloom this from seed? I heard many hybridizers refrain from working with bulbos because they are slower growing than catts or dends... is that true? and are echinolabium hybrids slower growing than other bulbo hybrids, say the cirrhopetalum section? thanks...




It is true that they are slow....I made this cross back in October of 2000, so it took it exactly 7 years from making the cross to reach blooming size, so yes they are just as slow as large Cattleya's. Also I did make a cross in the cirropetalum section. I crossed Bulb. rothschildianum 'Red Chimney' FCC/AOS with Bullb. Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry' FCC/AOS (whick makes Bulb. Lovely Elizabeth); it only took 5 years to reach blooming size.

Robert


----------



## Corbin (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one fantastic flower:clap::clap::clap:


----------

